# 1month into growing



## Uk1 (Apr 14, 2007)

*hey , i was wondering if anyone could help with pretty much everything 

i started growing 1 plant about a month ago , its got a load of leafs on it
does this mean flowering  im kinda stupid i know.

um ive got real crappy lights but it gives off alot of heat which i heard is needed majorly , also i keep it in day time light and it seems to do just as well , its indoors!!

i just need direct answers about it all from start to finish

also harvesting, when would i know it needs doing ?

i'll take a pic as soon i can because it just seems after a month it should be bigger in width , the height is about 10" so i dont think that's a problem

~uk1~
*​


----------



## Uk1 (Apr 14, 2007)

*just took some pics to be more precise on the kinda help i need*


----------



## tango420 (Apr 14, 2007)

check out the grow guides, they will answer everythign you need for now. MJ grows best in the 72-78 degree range so that heat lamp might be getting your plant alittle warm. A HPS light would be great for flowering. you can get cheap flood light ones at home depot. But so far your baby is looking great. good luck with your grow.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5837 
-gro guides


----------



## Growdude (Apr 14, 2007)

Your plant needs light, what type of lights are you using?


----------



## noodles (Apr 14, 2007)

yeah get a fan on it and more light. That should put you where you want it.


----------



## shuggy4105 (Apr 14, 2007)

hey gals are screaming for light, they look as if they need light. The leaves are tiny man, and heat does nothing(unless the ladies get too cold)
you can have the heat ratio between 70-85 degrees and the gals will do fine.
to sum up, MORE LIGHT, MORE LIGHT, and the lights you are using at the moment are totally useless. What you need is either cfl`s (you can get HID cfl`s, here in the uk, they`re a bit on the expensive side, but cheaper than an HPS 400w) or just splash out on an HID lamp-HPS are the best.
they come in various watts, 250w is quite cheap.
go on ebay and have a scan on prices etc.
Good luck man, Shuggy.Need any help just ask dude.
:afroweed:  :afroweed:
sweet camera BTW.Do you use "mylar" or some other reflective material? it`s a must.
get a fan blowing on them ladies,those stems look well flimsy.


----------



## Uk1 (Apr 14, 2007)

*Hey everyone thanks for your opinions , i'll still need help though along the way.....

its been 19hours since i last took pics & to me it looks much improved , is it just me or what 


*​


----------



## Uk1 (Apr 14, 2007)

oh it also has a fan running on it now too & i'll be getting better lights during next week , for now im going back & forth from daylight to crap bulb light & the darkness is a few hours before it gets to morning , soil is constently moist (miracle gro) i like it no matter what gets said bout it , drains un-needed water out by itself .... and i also have some miracle gro plant feeder , its liquid form says to use it every 2weeks , i think im lucky i didnt destroy it because i used it straight away when it was just starting but it shot up within a few days it was great watching it


----------



## shuggy4105 (Apr 14, 2007)

remember, unless your planning on makin` hash,get rid of all males as soon as you sex them.
the best advice to give to you is to read and then read some more, all the info you need is written in this forum.So before asking questions, read the sticky`s first. 
grow journals is also a great place to learn the art of growing quality MJ, read up on them and copy "if you want",everyone has there own methods on growing also."Trial and error", learning from those mistakes, you should be up and running in no time.(once you get some adequate lighting)
any probs or Qs don`t hesitate to ask man, were all here to help one another :fly: :joint: :fly:


----------



## Uk1 (Apr 15, 2007)

okay this isnt good i just had to re pot it cause the roots were coming out the bottom of the pot , does this mean ive killed it or what?

someone plz help!


----------



## Uk1 (Apr 15, 2007)

plus the root is massive , like a hand full of roots & it was moist soil took ages to do


----------



## shuggy4105 (Apr 15, 2007)

you say you`ve "transplanted them? How did you do it? 
you`ve gotta try and be as quick as possible and not disturb the root ball.
did you give them a good watering before the move? This keeps it in one peice.
need more info man.
flowering is when the plant is matured enough, to know this look for alternating nodes and pistils(they look like little white/clear hairs)for males look for balls. it`s easy to determine sex when the ladies begin maturing. but if you can`t wait, take a clone and place it in a glass of water about 1/2-1 inch deep. then place the clone under 12/12 lighting and within a couple of weeks max,the sex will be shown.
after "vegging" for as long as you want,(which can be as little as 4 weeks or as much as 6 months even longer!)as long as the ladies are mature enough, after around 2 weeks into 12/12 flower, the plant will reveal it`s sex. It`s all about patience. "flower" is the switch of lighting to 12 hrs on 12 hrs off, this shocks the plant into flowering and begins to produce "bud".
hope this helps man, 
Shuggy


----------



## noodles (Apr 15, 2007)

Let it veg for another month, then put it on 12/12 lighting. In a week or 2 you should know the sex of the plant. Pistils or white hairs if female, balls if it is male.


----------



## Uk1 (Apr 15, 2007)

okay thx for your replys , um i didnt water it before transplanting HER(hopefully)
but i managed to get it all in 1 lump from the roots , realisticly it took about 15minutes but that was a long 15 minutes for patience lol

as for flowering i may be in trouble , i started the plant off at 24/0 light ,then when i saw it growing to say 2inches i started 12/12 & have pretty much been doing that cycle since , alittle help on what stages they need from now till i get the feel for it is appreciated.

Also i cant tell a thing about it , everytime i see something new grow through it looks like these hair things but turns out to be leaves lol,

I may have messed it up even more because before i found this forum i cut bigger leafs from the top because someone said that these leaves would take all the nutriens well most. the top originaly was massive & the bottom was nothing , now if you look at the pics it will show the bottom spreading & the top has remained the same even now , its too small!!!


----------



## shuggy4105 (Apr 15, 2007)

what you need is better lighting and switch it to 24/0, your gals will go a bit mutant on you, but they may survive and begin vegging again, within a couple or three weeks.
don`t stress them anymore, they may be destined to be "hermies" allready, due to the lighting mess up. but there`s always hope.
if they are hermie then you`ll have some seed to plant next time.
everyone has messed up a grow at one stage or another, it`s a learning process."Trial and error and learning from your mistakes" that`s the key man.
Good Luck m8,
Shuggy


----------



## Uk1 (Apr 15, 2007)

:bong2: _*
just adding more pics for the hell of it 

*_







​


_*This is the only plant in the pot so does it mean i dont need to worry about the sex of it.
(ex. seperating)*_

:bong1:


​


​


----------



## 3patas (Apr 15, 2007)

nop male are no good they dont produce thc so you wont get a buzz but definetly you need more light  go with cfl they are cheap and good any question here i am peace out


----------



## crintonator (Apr 15, 2007)

hey bud yes 24/0  20/4  18/6 anyone of these lighting cycles is vegetative cycle i.e. just grows leaves and bushes out (depending on light). 12/12 or any other cycle with less than 12 hours of light will induce flowering or "budding" which you usually dont want to do until the plant is a little taller and has branches coming off of the main branches with little nodes or preflowers at the intersections of these branches. Once in flowering mode your plant is going to bush out grow about double to triple its present size and make buds, to get it to go back into veg to eventually bud again is to say the least very stressful on your plant. Now that you have it in 12/12 id say keep it there until you find the sex of the plant, either little balls or little hairs and flowers (girl).  Male plants are useless to smoke unless you make hash or something and that is still secondary hash. With you growing one id make sure it was female before putting too much time into it. 

to clear up the light im surprised youve gotten this big with the light i think your using

do you have a regular bulb like for a lamp

is it flourescent bulb

or a CFL compact flourescent bulb (flouro that fits into a regular light socket funky looking)

you need a hid (high intensity discharge) high pressure sodium and metal halide , youd know if you had these but whoever told you heat grows weed had probably saw one of these as they can get quite warm but it is a byproduct of the light we need, the heat is most times quite harmful, unless you grow in your basement and its chilly.

almost everyone that grows without an hid wish they could but cant due to heat, placement, or space and ventilation allowance.


----------



## Ravishing_68 (Apr 15, 2007)

3patas said:
			
		

> nop male are no good they dont produce thc so you wont get a buzz


 
This is a myth...Male plants do have THC, just not to the degree that females have.  That is why they are good for hash making, it concentrates their THC.  Males are so misunderstood. ((Did *I* say that??!!??)) eace:


----------



## Uk1 (Apr 15, 2007)




----------



## 3patas (Apr 15, 2007)

thanks for correcting me its true but my friend their dont need to get confuse now his not growing for hash making his growing to smoke


----------



## Ravishing_68 (Apr 15, 2007)

3patas said:
			
		

> thanks for correcting me its true but my friend their dont need to get confuse now his not growing for hash making his growing to smoke


 
I am not knocking your post dude...just giving out factual information and letting the grower decide.  

Confusion happens when grower getting misleading information.  I cannot assume he is growing for smoke or hash or what not.  Just wanted the information given so he can decide.  If you want to grow the male separate from your females that is fine, you can even put ziplock bags over his pollen sac stalks to contain it and perhaps keep for a time you'd like to make seed. Just stating there are many options. 

Rock on! eace:


----------



## crintonator (Apr 15, 2007)

they are very low wattage cfls i dont have much exp with those i would think you would need around 10 to flower with (well flower good with) maybe get away with 6 but yield should be a big varyance with light for you


----------



## Uk1 (Apr 16, 2007)




----------



## shuggy4105 (Apr 16, 2007)

those lights are great!.........for the enviroment, you`ll get nothing using them dude.:stoned: :joint4: :48: puff,puff,give!


----------



## Uk1 (Apr 16, 2007)

okay so if they are no good what is good (uk area) im going out thursday to get some lighting but i have no clue what is best suited , money wise id probably be able to get average range , so infact whats average good lighting lol


----------



## JerryG1989 (Apr 16, 2007)

look for thjose but with a much higher wattage and lumen output it should say it on the box


----------



## Uk1 (Apr 16, 2007)

thx jerry 

will do , plenty of places for those sort , but say i went to get a tube light what would i be looking for then?

i got told 3k - 5k lumen is what i needed for those energy saver ones btw.


----------



## Uk1 (Apr 16, 2007)

_*Okay just posting more so i can tell if any changes have occured .
Also got some babies growing , 3in a pot x2.

*_





​ 

​


----------



## shuggy4105 (Apr 16, 2007)

hey UK1, didn`t you get my PM?


----------



## Uk1 (Apr 16, 2007)

uhh i got 2 but that was about male/female , why was there another?
i replyed to yours what i got


----------



## RAD (Apr 16, 2007)

Hey bro if you have ebay these bulbs are awsome and cheap! But...these are only realy good for veg.

http://search.ebay.co.uk/_W0QQfgtpZ1QQfrppZ25QQsassZnulightukQQssPageNameZSTRKQ3aMEFSQ3aMESOI


----------



## Uk1 (Apr 16, 2007)

cool thx RAD , i dont have ebay dont really trust it , i'll look out for that kind of light though thx 4 your help m8


----------



## RAD (Apr 16, 2007)

Ive bought from this guy 100% safe!! and the lights are awsome the plants love em'

If you can you really want to ditch the cfl's and go with a nice HPS you can pick up a 400w HPS really cheap i got my 600w HPS full setup of ebay for 60 quid and the results are sooo much better than the cfl's!!!!

Hope you find what you need bro and good luck!!

RAD


----------



## Uk1 (Apr 16, 2007)

ok abit off topic here , for a bendable lamp thing what would the fuse in the plug need to be , i need to attach a new plug & i lost the original lol this one i have here is 13amp , or does it not matter?


----------



## shuggy4105 (Apr 16, 2007)

Uk1 said:
			
		

> uhh i got 2 but that was about male/female , why was there another?
> i replyed to yours what i got


 
yeah man, i sent you a pm this morning. Thing was like a book!
It was about your plants you have in one pot,they need seperate pots or how are  you going to seperate them if you get males with females in the same pot?
"Incandescent lights" totally useless man. Either get good cfl`s(power-glo 18000k) strong in the blue region.if you go to my grow journal, i have pics of the lights spectrum and loads of info on soil mixes etc.
Good Luck my friend, any further problems shoot me a pm.
also, I`ve been hearing good things about "bio bizz soil", just a thought.
l8rs, Shuggy.


----------



## Uk1 (Apr 16, 2007)

yeah they will all be seperated on thursday just dont have the soil or pots yet , im getting real confused in lights now , whos telling me porkie pies and who isnt is about the most confusing lol


----------



## hashpipe (Apr 16, 2007)

UKI, man your plants nice, mines just now starting to have little sprouts were the stems come out at the leafs.but keep it up man.


----------



## Uk1 (Apr 16, 2007)

thx hash , this sounds funny coming from me but you will also need better bulbs


----------



## hashpipe (Apr 16, 2007)

ohhhh yeah!!!!!!! ill agrea but i have money now so i should be able to buy some decent ones at the least.peace.


----------



## Uk1 (Apr 16, 2007)

*the lights im using are 60watts right & it says 6000h so if i got this 5k lights does it add up by the 60watts or do i need to look for lower than this 6000h??*


----------



## shuggy4105 (Apr 16, 2007)

eh? 6000h


----------



## Firepower (Apr 16, 2007)

6000 H i believe is for the hours it will last..


----------



## shuggy4105 (Apr 16, 2007)

thanx man.......totally useless then, lol.
UK1, you know this anyway, you`ll get nothing from that sort of lighting man, but i have them too, 11w with 75w of light. Great for the enviroment:yay: but not so good for growing weed:**:.
they do an excelent job at lighting your living room!


----------



## Uk1 (Apr 16, 2007)

lol ok thx 
*just gonna wait a couple days now till they start to grow again*


----------



## Uk1 (Apr 16, 2007)

ohh im bored already gonna start working on space in my "grow room" its abit cluttered up on one side lol


----------



## THCskunk (Apr 16, 2007)

5600 kelvin temp or more is best for healthy veg grow. simulating early spring's high blue spectrum. I personaly favor daylight simulant 42 watt 3000 lumens. with this type of lighting your plants will grow sout and bushy, with a very strong, sturdy, thick stem and with the right soil, healthy build of root system. Which is very important to the best soil money can buy, becuase the better soil you have, the easier it makes it on your plants to push through and **** up nutes and water.
Flowering, I think if we all could afford an HPS light system that would be the best right now. All though I have been hearing rumors of LED grow systems. Under that is a 42watt 3000kelvin temp under a soft white glow. simulating the hotter red spectrum shown in late summer and early fall. 
your plants look great and normaly healthy. Keep your schedule and routine going and make sure to get more lighting, if you have'nt already. keep it up.:aok:


----------



## crintonator (Apr 16, 2007)

uk in your private message when you gave me the lights stats it said 600 lumens so to flower properly for that one plant you would need 5 at the least i would think, less will work but your buds will be thin and airy, not dense and yummy.

and for comparison a 119 dollar light from ebay high pressure sodium with ballast, bulb, and reflector puts out 55,000 lumens which will make yummy thick sticky buds


----------



## shuggy4105 (Apr 16, 2007)

gotta keep your "grow space" spic n` span dude. Spotless.
if not, you could be looking at problems l8r.:smoke1: :huh: :smoke1: 
Inspect your women every day, you can see "spider mites" with a keen eye, they`re about the size of a period dot. But also check how they look in general i.e yellowing or browning of the leaves, not the usual perky leaves,drooping leaves and things like that.
patience man, patience.:guitar:  :guitar:


----------



## Uk1 (Apr 16, 2007)

funny you say that shuggy cause they are drooping now , is that bad?

also its 60watt lumen x2 not sure if that's 600 , im getting another lamp off a mate 

are those 42 watt 3000lumen 1bulb or is that added together? 

I'll possibly get a tube light but im not sure what tube light i need ....

got my grow room sorted , i know the humidity is good because i almost drowned in sweat lmao , but the fan was off ..


----------



## 3patas (Apr 16, 2007)

hey my friend check this out if you want to grow enougth for you  and cheap oh and i am on my 3 rd week into flowering with those


----------



## Uk1 (Apr 16, 2007)

_Okay here is the droopyness 
_

​ 
_And here is the best baby of the bunch!
_
​


----------



## Uk1 (Apr 16, 2007)

what is it i cant tell lol


----------



## 3patas (Apr 16, 2007)

yes they look dropy but you need to up day your camara


----------



## Uk1 (Apr 16, 2007)

lol that resets everytime i take the batteries out , theres a post date already on here , i take pics the day i upload so its easier to leave it , anyway whats bad about droopy ??

is those pics tube lights?


----------



## 3patas (Apr 16, 2007)

how often do you water o how long ?


----------



## 3patas (Apr 16, 2007)

and yes they are tubes


----------



## Uk1 (Apr 16, 2007)

not watered them for bout a day actually but they look moist still , 
cool tubes , what re they called and the watage of them?


----------



## 3patas (Apr 16, 2007)

well i have 5 four feet cool white 5 four feet warm white and 2 18 inch acuarium and plant ones and this is what they produce


----------



## Uk1 (Apr 16, 2007)

lol oh you need a fair few then , i thought i could just use 1 lol dang im learning slow


----------



## 3patas (Apr 16, 2007)

but you learning that whats is all about


----------



## Uk1 (Apr 17, 2007)

i guess lol


----------



## shuggy4105 (Apr 17, 2007)

your leaves are drooping "probably" due to your inadequate lighting man, gotta get some decent lighting.
I know you said you don`t trust "ebay", but that`s where i bought my 400w HPS/MH conversion lamp and ballast. It is safe if you check the sellers rep and feedback from other buyers.:bongin:


----------



## nomesy (Apr 17, 2007)

what seeds did u use to start with? im gutted started growing 10 seeds 3 wks agoall female apparently and mine look NOTHING LIKE THAT urs look like monsters compared to mine , mine have 6 pathetic leaves and are tiny though the stem is about 6 inches ,seem to be doing the same thing as u though growing indoors bla bla miracle grow etc although now it hot putting in greenhouse during day. think ur doing a great job


----------



## Uk1 (Apr 17, 2007)

its started to grow again , alot more leaves , been out all day & going back out tonight so i'll have to skip the light for a few hours ,i'll just leave the main light on so it doesnt get scared or have nightmares then wake up & die ...nomesy i wouldnt worry about it growing slowly its probably best like that i have no idea why mine shot up but it seems to quick to be anything descent.. , good luck with yours maybe put up some pics too?


----------



## Uk1 (Apr 17, 2007)

oh & im not sure what seeds they are , just some ive been getting in all kinds of bud i bought , ohh i took some more pics i'll put up later (increase da peace) innit..


----------



## Uk1 (Apr 17, 2007)

See alot more leafs


----------



## 3patas (Apr 17, 2007)

hey my friend they are looking good but you need those lights for yesterday  if you want some decent buds they should grow at least 3/4 of a inch every 24 hr if you want to do the math just add your day time 3/4 of an inch and you see how much you are behind


----------



## Uk1 (Apr 17, 2007)

:afroweed: Yea i'll get them couple days ....

have you heard of "cheese" weed so strong :afroweed:


----------



## Uk1 (Apr 18, 2007)

i have anotherquestion bout lights , im not sure of the watts but my friend has a tube light for his fish tank that he said i could use & he said its a white/blue kinda color , is this good to use or is there no point?


----------



## Uk1 (Apr 18, 2007)

yawn , any replys?


----------



## shuggy4105 (Apr 18, 2007)

aquarium lights can be used, with good success. you`ll need a hell of a lot more than one, probably 4 minimum.Get cool white and warm white.


----------



## gangotri (Apr 18, 2007)

Ravishing_68 said:
			
		

> This is a myth...Male plants do have THC, just not to the degree that females have. That is why they are good for hash making, it concentrates their THC. Males are so misunderstood. ((Did *I* say that??!!??)) eace:


 
Besides, if you want to produce more seeds you must have a male.


----------



## Uk1 (Apr 18, 2007)

*Okay i have a couple of questions for the parts circled in red.
*




_*Okay in the leaf one i was wondering if its normal for the top 2 to feel almost like rubber as the rest are kinda smooth*_
* 
And the stem one i was wondering if its the whole stem that looks almost like 2stems in one , at the moment its the top & middle that look like 2 , the bottom is just 1.

but i know its supposed to be like that but i am not sure if its supposed to go all the way down.

also if it does go all the way down is that the best time to start the flowering cycle , since 
the wholestem would be strong enough.
*


----------



## dontknowmuch (Apr 18, 2007)

Hey bro,
Just use some soft white cfl's for now. Look for 27w or higher, a couple for each plant should work. Tubes would be kewl to. Then to flower I switch to warm cfl's ( 2700k ). you may be over watering and go easy on the ferts buddy.
Just don't over think it. Keep it simple. Look where I started and this plant was like 47 days and I pulled it through

( before ) 


( after )


----------



## Uk1 (Apr 18, 2007)

holy crap that stem looks thinner than mine & you started flowering like that???

i need to know if there's a too early time to flower otherwise i might start it when i get these lights 2moro.


----------



## Uk1 (Apr 18, 2007)

OHH before i forget i need to know if i stunted the growth in height altogether now because i pruined back a few top leafs to start , they were big! leaves & i did it so light could get to the lower range of the plant , any help ??


----------



## Uk1 (Apr 18, 2007)

do people stop replys on a certain amount of pages lol


----------



## gangotri (Apr 19, 2007)

Uk1 said:
			
		

> OHH before i forget i need to know if i stunted the growth in height altogether now because i pruined back a few top leafs to start , they were big! leaves & i did it so light could get to the lower range of the plant , any help ??


 
I think pruining from the top is never the best option unless you want to control vertical growth then you should mess with the apical axiom (the smallest leaves you can find coming from the top). For improving strength I would advise pruining the lower older leaves only. That is only IF you have a lot of leaves. 

But my best advice is: leave your plant alone! Let it grow! As any plant marijuana grows best by itself. If you keep on doing this and that your plant will end up weak if not dead or sick. Having experience with other plants helps a lot.


----------



## Uk1 (Apr 19, 2007)

its cool vertical is fine with me , i think at the time it was a bad idea but looking at it now , when i go into flowering there should be loads of places LOOK!


----------



## gangotri (Apr 20, 2007)

Uk1 said:
			
		

> its cool vertical is fine with me , i think at the time it was a bad idea but looking at it now , when i go into flowering there should be loads of places LOOK!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Uk1 (Apr 20, 2007)

will do in a week or so


----------



## 3patas (Apr 22, 2007)

good luck my friend


----------



## shuggy4105 (Apr 23, 2007)

how big are the ladies UK1?:bump:


----------



## Uk1 (Apr 23, 2007)

Have problems with a baby & the main 1 growing 

the baby one iguess isnt getting alot of light or something because its completly dropped over , the leaves are fallen too

The main 1 is drooping still & i cut some leafs that were burnt off otherwise it looks nasty , uhh and well all in all dont look like its growing anymore


----------



## Mitch (Apr 23, 2007)

that sucks uk..
think theres any chance or turning them around or are you going to be starting over?


----------



## shuggy4105 (Apr 23, 2007)

you should "never" cut anything off your plants,think of them in their natural habitat...no one with scissors there. But that`s not your problem anyway, but for future grows - keep that in mind.
Hey UK1, we all make mistakes at some point in growing,you`ve just made one of yours. stand up,shake yourself off and begin again.
Have you checked for little critters with a magnifying glass?Just a thought.
:argue:  :bongin: :joint: :fly: :fly: :stoned: :stoned: .


----------



## Uk1 (Apr 23, 2007)

*ive taken some more pics , i dont see any change but im stairing at it all the time so compare with recent pics if you can plz , im gonna keep them growing but i wanna take clones , need to know where to cut though so maybe in these pics someone could point it out for me ? lolz

& i dont think i have bugs in there can't see how they would get into a indoor plant anyway?

*









eace:


----------



## shuggy4105 (Apr 23, 2007)

UK1, there is a whole section on how to, and where from, you can take clones. really good read infact,tell you all you need to know.
It`s on one of the "sticky`s m8. :guitar:


----------



## Uk1 (Apr 23, 2007)

ok thx m8 

What i want to know now is if i should chuck it into flowering , kinda sick of this veg stage but thing is would it work or not , also ive turned my fan off because im pretty sure it was just cool in the grow room & there was no humidity & with it off its got hot quickly , hot in my case is humidity btw 

those pics i put up if you clickity click em it will show the stem more just wondering if it looks thick enough like my brain heh


----------



## Uk1 (Apr 23, 2007)

ohhh and there's no sign of insects , dont have a temp so cant test that or a ph tester 

water = once a day

nutes = once every 2weeks

and abit of daylight on them till it starts to get dark then back in growroom for bulb lighting 

btw this is all i do basicaly


----------



## shuggy4105 (Apr 23, 2007)

buy a thermometer, couple of quid tops.
what nutes you using? at their age they should be getting nutes every second watering/3 days.
since you don`t have a ph meter,buy bottled water as this will tell you the ph on the label. Your growing in soil right? so you want to buy some water with a ph value of 6.3-6.9, so get water that`s around 6.4/5.
they deffinately need more nutes. what lighting are you using?
If you go into any shops that deal in aquarium stuff,i.e fish,tanks and aquarium lights etc, just ask for a "ph tester kit" they all stock them.
all it contains is a colour chart, ph testing fluid and a vile to which you fill to the 5ml marker with your drainage water.( after watering, some comes out the bottom, that`s how you can ensure that the whole root system gets a drink. that`s the drainage water.)then add seven drops of the fluid to the 5ml water in the vile.you then compare the test vile colour to the chart, which goes from 1-14, with 7 being neutral. MJ likes a ph slightly on the acidic side, as i said 6.3-6.9 is what you shoot for.
you can pick these tester kits for about £3-4, lots cheaper than a ph tester pen without a doubt. The guy in the aquarium shop or maybe even a standard pet store will just think it`s for your fish tank, as all aquariums need to be tested as some fish need to be kept in water, within a certain ph range.
good luck man,and i hope this has helped you out. 
keep me informed on your progress dude, anything else you need to know just ask.
:48: :stoned: :ccc: :stoned: :fly:


----------



## Uk1 (Apr 23, 2007)

i have that kind of tester but its actually for the fishtank lol so im not sure if it can be used more than once can it?

alot of info there lol shiiii i'll read it when i have the stuff i need but the nutes i got which i think is nutes lol is that pour & feed miracle gro stuff (liquid) says to do it every 2weeks on the bottle


----------



## shuggy4105 (Apr 24, 2007)

what`s the NPK on the MG feed?
yeah you can use the test kit more than once, you use it until you run out of the testing fluid in the small bottle.maybe we`re talking about different testers? by "vile" i mean the clear plastic rectangular tube, that you put the water in up to the 5ml mark, it`s only around 3 inches long, and has a lid that fits into it after you`ve added your drainage water and the tester fluid.The fluid bottle is only about an inch in size, but you only add seven drops each test. but it should last for a good 15 tests for sure. is it the strips of paper you have that you dip in the water? never used that.
but, ph is extremely important. if it`s not kept between 6.3-6.9 you may be locking out ferts or trace elements, this is called "lock-out" and it`s a major problem.
there`s  4 basic things you "need", good quality soil,with perlite mix, good lighting,fans for ventilation, and most important is ph balanced water.
obviously seed! but this is on the presumption that your ready to grow, your beans have arrived in the post.......the next thing you need to do is the four basics listed above. you won`t need to add nutes for 3-4 weeks after they break the soil surface, so we can get into that later.
get the 4 basics and your well on course for growing some dank blow! :fly: :bong: :fly:


----------



## Uk1 (Apr 24, 2007)

im upto 3000lumen umm its that strip kind that goes in the water but there's a bottle too , as for the fan i turned it off over night & the bottom of the plant has spread out alot so not to sure a fan is too good for now since ive left it on for about a week & there was no change , i'll look in a minute for that ph tester 

NPK = no idea what it stands for ......


----------



## Uk1 (Apr 24, 2007)

just a couple of my baby pics (lol)

and the main plant after taking a clone / same pic twice but funny colour


----------



## Uk1 (Apr 25, 2007)

oooooh i never saw the drainage part i just used the water from the tap since its what i use anyway lol i was wondering how to do that a more direct way , so guess i have to flush it to get it to drain right?


----------



## shuggy4105 (Apr 25, 2007)

NPK= "N" nitrogen, "P" phosphorus, "K" potassium.
these are the 3 main additives which MJ needs to grow.however there are also 7 more trace elements, which need to be aquired before you can grow a good crop. some nutes have all these incorporated into one fert and makes things alot easier.
when it comes to water you "must" have a ph between 6.3-6.9, or else some of these essential nutrients can be "locked out".
hope this helps ya UK1.
 :tokie: :smoke1:


----------



## Uk1 (Apr 25, 2007)

ohhh well in that case i have no clue i looked on the bottle & it dont say any of that stuff so who knows ....

ive still got to test the ph properly but i'll have to wait till 2moro , my friend should be sorting out this light but he's taking his time (grrrowls) lol 

thx 4 the info shuggy


----------



## Uk1 (Apr 25, 2007)

took some more pics of babies , left them in the window cause it was nice out today 

:bugger:

ohh before i forget , there's a pic that shows the curling of the top leaves & also a burnt pic .... Just wondering if anyone knows how to fix this


----------



## mdkblaze27 (Apr 25, 2007)

its sooo prettttttty :]]
i want one reall bad 
my ******* mom trew mine and then it got shocked


----------



## Uk1 (Apr 25, 2007)

where do you live mdkblaze lol i need to get rid of a couple babies although if i keep doing whatever it is im doing i'll lose a couple more anyway


----------



## Uk1 (Apr 27, 2007)

*Okay its been about 2weeks according to the site , i think atleast an extra week on top of that but here is the before and after of my plant , just want to know if you think its good or bad ...*


*  BEFORE:  

*


*
  AFTER:  

*


----------



## gangotri (Apr 27, 2007)

It has developed more leaves, I think its doing ok, but Im pretty sure you could use more light. 

There is a right amount of light that the plant needs for optimum growth and if your plant is growing slower than it should then you must add an extra bulb.

Good luck friend!


----------



## Uk1 (Apr 27, 2007)

theres my "light" thread also take a look at that , only added it on thursday though


----------



## shuggy4105 (Apr 28, 2007)

looks much better UK1, looks like a different plant!
good work man:bong1:  :bong1:


----------



## shuggy4105 (Apr 28, 2007)

Uk1 said:
			
		

> *ive taken some more pics , i dont see any change but im stairing at it all the time so compare with recent pics if you can plz , im gonna keep them growing but i wanna take clones , need to know where to cut though so maybe in these pics someone could point it out for me ? lolz*
> 
> *& i dont think i have bugs in there can't see how they would get into a indoor plant anyway?*
> 
> ...


 

the reason you have to worry about insects indoors, is that "you" bring them into the grow room, on your clothes,hair etc.you get the worse infestations indoors dude.if you move a plant from outdoors(say you sat the gals outside for some natural sun)and bring em indoors,= problems. you get the msg.
l8r man..


----------



## 3patas (Apr 28, 2007)

hey my friend onother thing pretty soon you will need bigger pots in fact i think is most likely you have root bound right now if i was you i will transplant to at least 3 galons pots


----------



## shuggy4105 (Apr 29, 2007)

forget about rootbound man. is there such a thing? roots will fill any space going, and to have a root bound plant you`d have to leave it in a small, pot for a year. maybe not a year, but you know what i mean.:stoned: :bong2: :stoned:


----------



## Uk1 (Apr 29, 2007)

not sure the size of the ones i got but i already repotted them once or twice so id rather not do it for a while if at all


----------



## Uk1 (Apr 29, 2007)

btw its not a droopy plant anymore!!!


----------



## 3patas (Apr 29, 2007)

shuggy4105 said:
			
		

> forget about rootbound man. is there such a thing? roots will fill any space going, and to have a root bound plant you`d have to leave it in a small, pot for a year. maybe not a year, but you know what i mean.:stoned: :bong2: :stoned:


hey my friend so what you traying to say thats not true you try to sleep on a crip and then tell me about it, ask around or do some reserch and youll see


----------



## Uk1 (Apr 30, 2007)

my baby plants are going tooooo slow for my liking ,how can i speed them up lol its taken them about the same time as my main & they are still tiny


----------



## 3patas (Apr 30, 2007)

what type of light your using


----------



## Uk1 (Apr 30, 2007)

cfl's like a normal type & florecent double tube light


----------



## Uk1 (Apr 30, 2007)

*Just took somemore pics of the main plant , there is 1 pic that looks like a baby but its the very bottom (soil touching) leafs grown through it looks weird but anyway there's another that is taken underneath looking up the plant , and some showing the main stem , really idealy i was wondering if there was a time you could tell to flower it by the stem but if not then just ignore me lol.
*


----------



## shuggy4105 (May 1, 2007)

look for the alternating nodes my man. that shows that your gal is ready for the light shift, look on the main stem for alt nodes and branches.
branches will alt first.   :bong1:
lookin` good m8.


----------



## 3patas (May 1, 2007)

hey my friend your plants look ready for flowering they look small and they do on the veg stage when you start to flower is when you really notice a diffrent for you to have an idea when you start flowering at 15 inches your final product finish at 3 feet long you whant to consider this is you dont have enouth room looks like every 5 inches theres a foot long so good luck my friend and like i said i will start flowering now peaceout


----------



## shuggy4105 (May 1, 2007)

before alternating nodes?? the plant will be immature no?
could have a negative effect on yeild,potency etc.mainly yeild, will be vastly depleted.
but hey, i could be wrong man, anyone else?


----------



## Uk1 (May 1, 2007)

*look for the alternating nodes my man. that shows that your gal is ready for the light shift, look on the main stem for alt nodes and branches.
branches will alt first

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~#

what does that mean , if you mean the stem shape like this  (LOL JUST EXAMPLE)

*View attachment New Bitmap Image.bmp

*
then its like that already , otherwise i dont know what you mean...:huh:
*


----------



## BCBUDZ420 (May 1, 2007)

There's a pic of alternating nodes on this page: http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2026


----------



## Uk1 (May 1, 2007)

thx


----------



## shuggy4105 (May 1, 2007)

did you get it?:ccc:  :ccc:


----------



## Uk1 (May 1, 2007)

not really lol but not sure im anywhere near that yet


----------



## shuggy4105 (May 2, 2007)

how old are your women HG? AKA UK1


----------



## Uk1 (May 2, 2007)

atleast a month and a half but the lighting is crap , im just gonna shut upfor awhile cause im takin in to much info to far ahead of what it looks like


----------



## 3patas (May 2, 2007)

Uk1 said:
			
		

> atleast a month and a half but the lighting is crap , im just gonna shut upfor awhile cause im takin in to much info to far ahead of what it looks like


 hey my friend post some pics and i think we will be able to help you and didnt you was growin under cfl they work pretty good any help that i can give you i am here just ask peace out and dont stress your self just relax and some your self a big fat blunt on your plants name:2940th_rasta: :2940th_rasta: :2940th_rasta:


----------



## shuggy4105 (May 2, 2007)

sex shows between 4-6 weeks


----------



## Uk1 (May 3, 2007)

this is gay , not showing any signs of growth for the past 3-4days getting sick of waiting for it , can smell slight hints of the plant every now & then though if that actually means a god damn thing , the babies are doing great now but still alot slower than my first grown , im leaving it now done all i can for it like i said its making me sick aka bored of waiting..


----------



## Uk1 (May 3, 2007)

*stem is tiny , size is tiny is there any points!!

*


















:confused2::cry::confused2:​


----------



## Uk1 (May 4, 2007)

also if i throw it into flowering will that make stems bigger or just taller & so on ??


----------



## shuggy4105 (May 4, 2007)

do you have a fan blowing on them? maybe you need more light,bigger pots, what`s your ph man? it does look very skinny and spangly.
def get a fan on her 24/7, that will strenghthen your stems and keep temps down.
don`t flower yet, your yeild and potoncy will be affected. the name of the game is "patience". veg until you see that she is mature (alt nodes, pre-flowers) then your plant is ready for flower. 
if your bored,take some clones. if that don`t help, maybe growing bud`s not for you:confused2: :stoned: :bong2:
your nodes look really spaced, bring your lights closer.


----------



## 3patas (May 4, 2007)

hey just be pacient thats what it takes a 10 oz of love to your grow will help love your babys more good luck


----------



## Uk1 (May 5, 2007)

booo i am right for growin boooo hater booo 
boooo
boooo
boooo
ummm anyway im to high bye


----------



## Uk1 (May 5, 2007)

i have a fan already on it 24/7 , ph is 7.0... light is as close as it can be without the top 2 leafs going twisted ...
clones keep dying cause i don't have that rooting powder stuff 

What else to do mr hanky the christmas poo???


----------



## shuggy4105 (May 5, 2007)

lol UK1, you`ll get there man, as 3patas said, the key is "patience".
good luck dude, you`ll be smokin your own soon enough. :clap:
for your clones (until you get cloning gel) just sit them in water, or a very weak solution of fert and let it sit there, and roots should show in a week


----------



## Uk1 (May 5, 2007)

thx you two , the only 2 left on the thread lol 

im patient for now as i blaze this weed


----------



## Uk1 (May 5, 2007)

I Have The Power!! Dundundun


----------



## shuggy4105 (May 6, 2007)

lmfao:beatnik: :rofl:


----------



## 3patas (May 7, 2007)

patience my friend patience good luck


----------



## Uk1 (May 7, 2007)




----------



## shuggy4105 (May 8, 2007)

showing any sign of sex yet dude?eace: :stoned: :48:


----------



## Uk1 (May 9, 2007)

didnt know it could in veg stage ???

but only parts i see where bud would show or hairs or whatever is newer leaf growth


----------



## Uk1 (May 11, 2007)




----------



## shuggy4105 (May 11, 2007)

yeah man, at 4-8 weeks in veg, signs of sex and pre-flowers will become apparent. balls or hairs.


----------



## Uk1 (May 12, 2007)

whats pre-flowers , newer growth? lol i get confused at words its like a different language to me , i do see hairs but at a higher part of the plant theres also hairs but then it becomes leafs but the middle area is still some kinda hair parts


----------



## Uk1 (May 13, 2007)

*ok here is the first pics that i was able to take till now , kinda like a grow journal for myself 

*
 - 


 - 


 - 


 - 


 - 




:stoned:​


----------



## shuggy4105 (May 13, 2007)

Uk1 said:
			
		

> whats pre-flowers , newer growth? lol i get confused at words its like a different language to me , i do see hairs but at a higher part of the plant theres also hairs but then it becomes leafs but the middle area is still some kinda hair parts


pre-flowers means exactly that,they appear at the sites of flower tops,which will preduce bud in the flower phase. the "hairs" are very destinctive, from the new "leaf" growth. we call em "hairs" as that is what they look like, little white hairs.  you`ll know when you see them dude.
future bud sites are easy to see, once they are mature and ready for flower.
looks great man, when you going to flower UK1?
do you see alternating nodes yet?


----------



## Uk1 (May 15, 2007)

still in veg m8 , dont have any alternatin nodes & no sign of any starting to come through .... its not a problem cause my growroom is big enough for it to veg for about a year lol


----------



## shuggy4105 (May 15, 2007)

no alternating nodes, not even on the off-shoots (possible clone sites)?:bong2: :joint: :bong2:


----------



## Uk1 (May 15, 2007)

nope none


----------



## rollingstoned77 (May 15, 2007)

Uk1 said:
			
		

> whats pre-flowers , newer growth? lol i get confused at words its like a different language to me , i do see hairs but at a higher part of the plant theres also hairs but then it becomes leafs but the middle area is still some kinda hair parts


 


LOL :aok:


----------



## shuggy4105 (May 16, 2007)

each hair will emerge from it`s calyx, you see no calyx`s, the plant is still imature.


----------



## Uk1 (May 16, 2007)

shuggy4105 said:
			
		

> no alternating nodes, not even on the off-shoots (possible clone sites)?:bong2: :joint: :bong2:





you tell me


----------



## shuggy4105 (May 16, 2007)

how long you been vegging for dude?


----------



## Uk1 (May 16, 2007)

well over 2months


----------



## Uk1 (May 16, 2007)

shugster go in the chat room


----------



## Uk1 (May 20, 2007)

TooT TooT


----------



## 3patas (May 20, 2007)

hey my friend those babys looking good


----------



## Uk1 (May 20, 2007)

updating hold up


----------



## Uk1 (May 20, 2007)

:grinch:


:grinch:


:grinch:


----------



## Uk1 (May 26, 2007)

:guitar::headbang2::bong2::yay::smoke1::clap::bump::dancing:​


----------



## shuggy4105 (May 26, 2007)

what`s the spacing between the nodes m8? in inches.
hopw old now?


----------



## 3patas (May 26, 2007)

how old?


----------



## Uk1 (May 31, 2007)

lol well from posts its 2months so about 4months near enough , spacing between nodes issssss
...........(drum roll)...........
..........(finger tap).............
........(chin scratch).............

About a lame 2inches? 
Good/Bad?


----------



## Uk1 (May 31, 2007)

eace:









eace:


----------



## Uk1 (May 31, 2007)

that last pic is with all lights on innit brudda


----------



## Uk1 (Jun 6, 2007)




----------



## shuggy4105 (Jun 7, 2007)

you got some drainage perlite/vermiculite in that soil dude?
2" spacing aint so hot  1" would be better, but hey, they could still make something special
are they almost 4 months old?  if so get em into flower man, you`ll need an HID light for flower if it`s 4 months veg, to penetrate the lower branches. or it`s kinda pointless as the lower ones will produce next to nothing.


----------



## Uk1 (Jun 9, 2007)

hey shuggy bro , things are changing majorly in all ways & yea its 4months in , im gonna wait on the changes abit longer cuz its gone from no change for weeks  to too much change but in good ways 

i'll post pics soon i have my camera with them all on from when seeds to now so alls good for before / after pics


----------



## Uk1 (Jun 16, 2007)

ok i was going to flower all my plants but read about the mature stuff so sounds like its wise just to wait abit longer so i'll keep ya all posted on what i do


----------



## shuggy4105 (Jun 17, 2007)

what do you mean about the "mature stuff", remember dude your gals will double, or even triple in size during flower.:holysheep: at 4 months, they`re mature dude.
but it`s good to hear your gals are changing for the better:stuff-1125699181_i_ .
post some pics man, get them into flower allready!:hairpull: lol
:shocked: :lama:


----------



## cloud (Jun 19, 2007)

thanks  i smoke male plants and get good highs  .....peace


----------



## stonedsmithy (Jun 19, 2007)

good highs off male plants man youd have to smoke a whole heap wouldnt ya  or do you get stoned rather easily lol


----------



## Uk1 (Jun 19, 2007)

Hey sheep faces , in this first pic is it uncommon to see the 2parts at the top growing through , uhh the pic explains what i mean...



This pic is just another blah blah lol.



These piccys are the babie ones that are now teens lol






This pic is what i call babybud lolz i swear its bud but might be some weird thing forming if not.



And this be the babybud flower power plant.



:holysheep::holysheep::holysheep::holysheep::holysheep::holysheep:


----------



## Uk1 (Jun 19, 2007)

lol btw shuggy ive been waiting for the teens to get big enough too then i can put them all in flower 

oh the babybud piccy that im talking bout is a little bud at the top of it atleast i think it is , it dont look like a ball or nothing


----------



## shuggy4105 (Jun 20, 2007)

:woohoo: if it`s pre-flowers you`d see white hairs emerging from them. the quickest way to tell sex is to take a clone, and stick it in some water, then put it on 12/12, within a week sex will become apparent.:spit:


----------



## shuggy4105 (Jun 20, 2007)

Uk1 said:
			
		

> ok i was going to flower all my plants but read about the mature stuff so sounds like its wise just to wait abit longer so i'll keep ya all posted on what i do


 
as soon as you see alternating nodes, she`s ready for flower.:fid:


----------



## Uk1 (Jun 20, 2007)

dude you keep saying that bout alternating nodes but you also said after 4months its ready to flower haha


----------



## shuggy4105 (Jun 21, 2007)

Uk1 said:
			
		

> dude you keep saying that bout alternating nodes but you also said after 4months its ready to flower haha


well, dude,  if after 4 months your gals aint ready for flower, your doing a whole lot of crap wrong. alternating nodes are the sure way to "know" that they`re mature enough for the move to 12/12. the reason i "KEEP" saying that, is because you "KEEP"  failing to listen.
we`re all here to help each other man, and if you can`t take good advice.... maybe your on the wrong forum.:doh:


----------



## Uk1 (Jun 23, 2007)

i do listen but if i dont see alternating nodes then theres no need to mention it .. anyway as for now im startig to notice it on the top of the plant but nowhere else , also on a little plant with the thinnest stems you could see in your life lol the plant is alternating all over ... explain plz?


----------



## Uk1 (Jun 23, 2007)

:hitchair:

See the stem? course ya do i ruined it ....



*But this is the top that still looks good , well by camera maybe lol.*



*Anywayz here's the others that still have a chance.
*


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Jun 23, 2007)

hey bro the ladies are looking better have u put them into flowering yet?


----------



## Uk1 (Jun 23, 2007)

Are you serious ? i think its worse


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Jun 23, 2007)

lol i was just saying that to myself when i went all the way back to the start of ur thread i was just going by the last thread lol whats going on ?? have u figured out the problem ? what kind of lights are u using? i gotta finish reading up on ur thread have u been listening to what shuggy been telling u cause hes been trying to help u good luck bro and u didn't say if u have them in flowering yet


----------



## Uk1 (Jun 23, 2007)

no not in flower cuz i only have blue spectrum lights , um ive listened to him yea  , the problem is ive been cutting off burnt leafs for so long & ive not noticed much growth back as you can tell by the stemmy pic , which i ment to call mrs.stem btw lol dont wanna jinx it , but yeah ive got the others to concentrate on for now so its not bothering me as much ...


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Jun 23, 2007)

Uk1 said:
			
		

> no not in flower cuz i only have blue spectrum lights , um ive listened to him yea , the problem is ive been cutting off burnt leafs for so long & ive not noticed much growth back as you can tell by the stemmy pic , which i ment to call mrs.stem btw lol dont wanna jinx it , but yeah ive got the others to concentrate on for now so its not bothering me as much ...


ya i hear ya but listen i know u heard this plenty of times lol but put them babies into flowering get some lights if u dont have any go to walmart and get some cfls they are cheap  i flowered mine with cfls and had great results but they are ur plants so do what u want good luck my friend peace


----------



## Uk1 (Jun 23, 2007)

thx m8 , yer i cant get the lights i need though , i mean it will still be cfl's that i get but dont have the cash , plus i thought you cant flower with the blue spec lights


----------



## Uk1 (Jun 27, 2007)

doodoodoodoodoooo .... i put them into flower .... my mate said he is getting some better seeds & he found the hps lights really cheap in a shop near this place down a street in a building by some street lights next to a house with some cars driving past down the road that it sits on ......haha thats for leo  

but yeah all will be good now i have experience in what not to do


----------



## bunkin2 (Jun 27, 2007)

yeap yeap yeap! all your intentions seem good. take the time spending on looking at it grow and get it to a stable secure area (closet, build a box, etc.) then get your lights in place. *timer* set. you can't turn lights on then off everyday yourself. you'll wind up hermie for sure.
my first grow wound up males. 2 plants, 2 males. but my second was "is" thriving (all 10). it's like a little job on the side.
i learned everything right here on the forum. i think i have a very good grow going on. i'm gona take pics tonight for tomorrows post. look for them. you'll see how i vented, lights, and wait til you see the growth. anyhow, stay patient, it's about patients. read other post each day. believe me, you'll learn something new every time you read and/or keep growing. afterall were fooling with mother nature and a weed we want to grow like a daisy.

EVERYDAY'S A HOLIDAY!


----------



## Uk1 (Jun 27, 2007)

hmm what would make it hermieif i did the lights myself ... ive been doing them myself at the best times im most likely to be in or awake


----------



## KADE (Jun 27, 2007)

Uk1 said:
			
		

> hmm what would make it hermieif i did the lights myself ... ive been doing them myself at the best times im most likely to be in or awake


 
It is just the randomness of the lights going on and off... it doesn't happen like that in the wild... so the plants dont know *** to do...  so they are stressed out... and with stress comes the *chance* of the old hermies. It doesn't mean you will... but it is best not to stress them... u dont want pollen in a growroom.


----------



## Uk1 (Jun 27, 2007)

weird i never heard that before .... 
but still i dont have money lol otherwise id have the best lights in the world


----------



## bunkin2 (Jun 29, 2007)

let us know what happened with your timer trouble. the forum could learn something from this.
thanks.

EVERYDAY'S A HOLIDAY!


----------



## Uk1 (Jul 1, 2007)

heyall , i have started to bend this plant round into a spiral shape to see what it does  .

hope theres a change , im starting a couple new seeds off within a few days so i'llstart a journal for those soon enough , if the clone from this plant works then i might just do all clones from it , not to sure this spiral look will do much


----------



## shuggy4105 (Jul 2, 2007)

what it sounds like your doing is "low stress training" which is beneficial if you have height restrictions, and also allows the lower buds to get the same light as the higher ones = more bud.
good luck man.


----------



## shuggy4105 (Jul 2, 2007)

Uk1 said:
			
		

> weird i never heard that before ....
> but still i dont have money lol otherwise id have the best lights in the world


if you can keep to the schedule of light, i.e 9pm-9am, and not end up changing the times, but keep them constant, then you`ll have no problems. ppl just use a timer as a safety feature, if one day you wake up late and don`t put the lights on untill 10am instead of 9am, maybe once you`ll get away with it, but being erratic with the timings will produce balls on your gal:shocked: :hairpull:. take it easy bro.
 :lama:


----------



## Uk1 (Jul 2, 2007)

thx shuggybuggy , ive messed the timing up quite alot but well we will see


----------



## Uk1 (Jul 3, 2007)

*here is just a pic that i need to upload so i recognize change , its not LST,  just  going off course  with it for  reasons i wont mention  just yet ...

And there is my teen machine one too , growing normaly . 

My other 2 are at a diff location that i can only get to once a week but being looked after  :woohoo:

*


----------



## booradley (Jul 3, 2007)

Hi! If you're still watering them everyday, you should probably stop. Let the soil get good a dry before you water them again! I bet you will see a difference! 

If you want to water them every day, go with a passive hydro system (i.e. fill your pot with perelite, rockwool or even sand or gravel instead of soil). Then you can water and feed them every day and your plants will grow much faster. A simple hydro system like that isn't really any more difficult than soil growing.

One thing everyone fails to mention is weed is one of the easiest plants to grow. Throw a seed in soil, stick it in the window. Water it once in a while and it will grow. I repeatedly kill every house plant I have ever had but manage to grow some halfway decent bud. Now, growing it well is another story!

If you're going to stick to flouros, you really should try clones and growing in a sea of green (many little plants flowering in the place of one big one).


----------



## booradley (Jul 3, 2007)

shuggy4105 said:
			
		

> :woohoo: if it`s pre-flowers you`d see white hairs emerging from them. the quickest way to tell sex is to take a clone, and stick it in some water, then put it on 12/12, within a week sex will become apparent.:spit:


 
Do you just take the cutting and stick it in water and then stick the whole thing under 12/12? Or do you need to let it root first?


----------



## shuggy4105 (Jul 4, 2007)

booradley said:
			
		

> Do you just take the cutting and stick it in water and then stick the whole thing under 12/12? Or do you need to let it root first?


just stick it in the water and then 12/12 lighting, no need to do anything else. if she is a he, then kill that entire plant, and then you won`t be waisting your time and grow space on the dudes.


----------



## Uk1 (Jul 8, 2007)

this grow stopping, im either gonna do all clones from it or see what i get from the hash oil way, just waiting on the result from a clone.... its not really been a waste of time since i have the others as well


----------



## Anarchist_UK (Jul 8, 2007)

with LST do you just bend it or tie it down with wire/string?


----------



## shuggy4105 (Jul 8, 2007)

Anarchist_UK said:
			
		

> with LST do you just bend it or tie it down with wire/string?


tie it down man, with wire/string being carefull not to split the branch.
so your grow`s ending dude, it`s never a waste of time bro, it`s all training for your future successes 
keep us up to date on "the others" man, peace.:stuff-1125699181_i_


----------



## Uk1 (Jul 8, 2007)

will do , they all indica btw , i might put 1 outside to notice the difference


----------



## longtimegrower (Jul 8, 2007)

Get a light or grow outside.


----------



## shuggy4105 (Jul 9, 2007)

grow outside if you can, i have a hermie on my balcony and it`s doing great and flowering naturally. but if you want to have an inside grow m8, i`d reccomend an HPS system/400w, you can pick em up on Ebay for £60, in fact there is an HPS 250w lamp going from a starting bid of £5, just a thought.


----------



## Uk1 (Jul 9, 2007)

thx shugbug , IF i continue growing indoors i can get a hps light for around £40 from a shop , im thinking if i put these plants outside now they will have more of a chance but what im thinking now keeping them indoors under these crap cfl's i'll just end up making hash oil ... either way im more than likely gonna stop .

i know i said it wasnt a waste of time but lets come back to reality for a moment ... YES its a waste of time , for meanyway


----------



## Uk1 (Jul 10, 2007)

Yo screw that comment , ive changed a plant right around before! time to start again after all i am Captin Planet!!!! & im the hero , something something something down to zero....


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Jul 10, 2007)

dont give up.. keep the faith
get some decent lights. 

if you gonna do it, do it right..


----------



## shuggy4105 (Jul 10, 2007)

plant outside man! if you can get them there, then nature will do the flowering for you.


----------



## Uk1 (Jul 10, 2007)

i will do soon enough , just need to investigate the best place too


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 10, 2007)

nice job dude ur plants are good
just make sure ya take good
care of them and if u got
any questions dont ask urself
ask ppl here

take care

peace.


----------



## bunkin2 (Jul 11, 2007)

no! it's really not waisted time man. think of what you learned, what you'll know next time. 
i honestly thought the same thing when my very first 2 plants were in veg for 10 weeks indoor grow. they were beautiful. 10 weeks of 1000w HPS until 12/12 flowering. it took 11 days to see 2 males. i learned alot growing those  (2 males in a box lol). one was always happy bushy and big, the other much skinnier but healthy. 2 bag seeds.
then my 10 new plants biggie/little strain now 16 days into flowering 12/12 and i found only 3 males. i'm excited and forgot all about the feeling of those two male plants. keep going. the grow gets better with each new thing ya learn.
good luck dude.


----------



## Uk1 (Jul 12, 2007)

i guess , just still waiting on more seeds


----------

